

From Provo to Palo Alto: Why I Joined a Startup - BenS
http://blog.pinterest.com/post/9019211167/the-right-opportunity-joining-the-pinterest-team

======
rokhayakebe
As a user, Pinterest is my favorite web discovery for 2011. In fact I was
re/pinning late last night and again around 5AM today.

BTW, I noticed the video feature last week and found it cool. As someone
stated here before "The cool thing about HN is sometimes the people you argue
with are also the ones who build the products you use every day".

Congratulations.

